# I Am So Freaking Out!!!



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

OK- I am sitting in the bedroom w/my dd who is going to sleep. I just noticed I had some bleeding when I went to the bathroom before and was a bit perplexed- I am 5 months postpardum and taking the mini pill. I just found out that w/the mini pill- YOU DONT HAVE SPACER PILLS like w/regular bc. Um, OMG! I've been skipping a weeks worth of pills for 3 months! I am so freaking out. I've had some nausea a few mornings over the past week. Dh and I are in the midst of a fight so I cannot even talk to him about this and I don't want to take a pregnancy test until tomorrow morning (I cannot even believe I have to consider taking a test- REPEAT- I AM FREAKING OUT!!!!!).

I cannpt be pregnant- not now. It would totally be so bad- not fair to my 2 kids already, we could so not afford another child- we are living very tight as it is. Dh totally freaked at me a few weeks ago when I said that I may consider having another child...I got pregnant the first try with my daughter and ds was a surprise. Fertile I am and freaking out.

Reassure me please...quickly
Traci


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

freaking out alone apparently...


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

It will be okay! Are you exclusively bf'ing? I get nausea when I'm about to start my period. I don't know much about the pill though so I'm really not much help. Just hang in there. I wish I could just give you a big ole hug and make you feel less freaked!

Heather


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

It really is only a small chance that you are pregnant! Try not to worry but do take the test because if you are indeed pregnant, BCP are not good for the baby and you'll want to stop taking them right away. Crossing my fingers for you....


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

thanks- yes ebf. hopefully that will save me! I know a lot more about the mini pill now. Might have been nice if either my doc or the pharmacist pointed out that you take it every day- not like the regular pill.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

okay, DEEP BREATh mama....

The Space pils you refer to would be the normally at the end of the cycle? I forget how that worked, it's been a while. I'm trying to understand how the pill works / mini pill and thinking it's a possibility you have just messed up your cycle by missing those, kwim?


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

I hope you are right Springrain (but you are cautiously optimistic...)


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

Deep breathing...good.

Yes- the spacer pills are usually the last week while aunt flo is visiting. I had not seen any bleeding until tonight which is what made me look up side effects of the mini pill (the most common is irregular bleeding) but also ound out that you take a pill EVERY day, not 21 hormone pills and 7 placebos...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If you're having some bleeding, then isn't it more likely that you're getting your first period now?


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

awww! Im sorry you are freaking out.

I hope things work out for you and yours!

I had problems on the mini pill... I actually began to bleed day after my yearly pap. I bled for 3 weeks straght. Stoped the pill and have not touched it. I took this pill after the birth of my 3rd and 4th children.. never had prob with it until my 4th child was 12 mo old, I had been back on the pill at that point for 4 months.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Think back... have you noticed any fertile-quality cervical fluid? While you can get your fertility back while bf a tiny one, it's not very likely. I tend to notice my own f-q cervical fluid (egg-white consistency, appears when you ovulate.) If you have had some, that suggests maybe you're fertile. If you haven't had any, that sounds much less like you're fertile.

I have no idea what your beliefs about abortion are, but please know that a person can end an unwanted pregnancy and still be a good person and a good mother to her kids. If that's not an option for you please ignore me.

(If other posters want to take issue with my opinion on this, please PM me instead of taking over this thread.)


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, that is so scary. I know about the fertility thing. I've been pregnant on the pill and while using condoms, so it can be extremely frightening. Take a deep breath though, because if you are brastfeeding you should have that added protection. I hope you are not pregnant, and will be sending non'fertility vibes your way.


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope*
Think back... have you noticed any fertile-quality cervical fluid? While you can get your fertility back while bf a tiny one, it's not very likely. I tend to notice my own f-q cervical fluid (egg-white consistency, appears when you ovulate.) If you have had some, that suggests maybe you're fertile. If you haven't had any, that sounds much less like you're fertile.

I have no idea what your beliefs about abortion are, but please know that a person can end an unwanted pregnancy and still be a good person and a good mother to her kids. If that's not an option for you please ignore me.

(If other posters want to take issue with my opinion on this, please PM me instead of taking over this thread.)

I doubt that you are pregnant, there is a bug going around making people naucious, and it's much more likely that you're just having some spotting from a messed up period. I hope things work out with you and your DH, it's an aweful feeling, isn't it?









Penelope: It would have been best if you had taken your pro-abortion conversation to PM in the first place.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

I know how you are feeling! I had a bit of a scare a while back. It was nothing, just the flu. But I am so paranoid. I know people who have gotten pregnant while on the mini pill, I myself have gotten pregnant using condoms and while breastfeeding a small one. So we take added precautions. I am bf, taking the mini pill, and we use condoms every single time. Added to the fact that it just isn't happening much.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MPJJJ*
Penelope: It would have been best if you had taken your pro-abortion conversation to PM in the first place.

She had every right to let the OP know she has options and some of us actually would support her with those options. And please nothing she said was "pro-abortion".
Penelope, I almost posted something similiar but because of the climate here I chickened out.

Now back on topic:
Streetkitty how are you today?


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

It's been years since I took the pill, but if I'm not mistaken with regular pills you could skip the placebo pills and go right to another pack of regular ones if you wanted to AVOID your period. With that train of thought, you wouldn't be pregnant, but you wouldn't be having a period niether. But, like with every form of BC, there's that margin of error.

Are you okay today?


----------



## streetkitty (Feb 6, 2005)

thank you so much everyone for your kind words of support. Dh and were fighting until 1am over the possibility. I did take a test at 4am and NEGATIVE!! But I am concerned that I could still be pregnant and just not know it yet. I'm putting a call in to my OB and see what they think I should do. A part of me just wants to get a blood test- but I also have a plugged duct so I am feeling not great (couple that with lack of sleep and a teething baby who nursed all night)- not in a very positive place this morning- although I am grateful for the negative now.

I did actually think about my options- but my only option would be to have this child. It would really be unfair to my children (I worry that I would have to supplement w/formula w/ds).

The good that has come out so far has been my appreciation for 2 wonderful kids- if I was thinking life as touh right now- I've changed my stance and feel very grateful for my current situation.

Also- no more bleeding after last night?? I've never been in this situation before so it's all new to me!

I'll keep you all posted- thanks again for your support!

Traci


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm sorry you still aren't feeling well.








I would say that if the bleeding you had had been implantation bleeding then you would have most likely gotten a positive result. So I would assume you aren't preggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the nasuea probably wouldn't be from being preggo if you were too early for implantation, unless you are one of those "lucky" women who starts puking the day after fertilization.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I`m glad its negative, I`m sure that bfing will protect you for awhile and I`m glad you`re doing OK today.

"Penelope: It would have been best if you had taken your pro-abortion conversation to PM in the first place." MPJJJ








:


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
She had every right to let the OP know she has options and some of us actually would support her with those options. And please nothing she said was "pro-abortion".
Penelope, I almost posted something similiar but because of the climate here I chickened out.

Now back on topic:
Streetkitty how are you today?

It wasnt the fact that she brought up abortion (even though the OP didnt ask about it) but the way she did it:

"I'm gonna talk about abortion even though I am derailing the thread because the OP did not ask whether or not it would be okay to have an abortion, but I dont want anyone to disagree with me publicly, and I'm gonna accuse anyone who does disagree with me of taking over the OP's thread. I wanna be heard here but I dont want anyone to publicly tell me they dont agree."

It's just that childish door-closing that I remember from elementry school that bugs me. She should have just PMed her to give her the spiel about abortion, not brought it up here but then said don't respond to it here. I was not talking about her right to have an abortion or be supported in that abortion at all. Just clearing that up. I'm out.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Penelope's words of all-around support to streetkitty were _On Topic_ and perfectly appropriate.
Take it or leave it- or, rather, leave it to streetkitty to decide whether to appreciate or ignore.


----------



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramlita*
Penelope's words of all-around support to streetkitty were _On Topic_ and perfectly appropriate.
Take it or leave it- or, rather, leave it to streetkitty to decide whether to appreciate or ignore.









You totally and completely missed the point, but whatever









Streetkitty, I'm happy to hear that you're feeling a little better. I hope that you and your DH made up. Spotting is perfectly normal, and it sounds like it was just caused by the on again/off again of your birth control pills. I had that happen too.







s


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

streetkitty, I am glad you got the results you were looking for.

MPJJJ, I PM'd you hours ago (ie, before your second post) and if you want to continue having a conversation with me via PM, do so. Or start having the conversation, whatever.

A mama who says "I can't be pregnant now" may be thinking about abortion. IMO (and IME) it can be helpful to someone possibly facing an unwanted pregancy to know that she has support even if she doesn't want to continue the pregnancy. And other mamas here who might need to read those words can do so - not true with a PM.

Debate about abortion isn't permitted here. That said, it would have been perfectly fine (and appropriate) for anyone to post support of a BTDT variety regarding *keeping* an unwanted pregnancy. Apparently being snide and taking the thread off track and not bothering to answer my polite PM are more your style, however.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope*
A mama who says "I can't be pregnant now" may be thinking about abortion. IMO (and IME) it can be helpful to someone possibly facing an unwanted pregancy to know that she has support even if she doesn't want to continue the pregnancy. And other mamas here who might need to read those words can do so - not true with a PM.

Indeed!!

Also because of the climate here I think it is even more important that mamas faced with an unwanted pregnancy know they will have support from some of us no matter what they decide to do.

MPJJJ, I believe Penelope said that because we aren't allowed to debate abortion and she knew someone would try to anyway.
*Sorry for derailing this thread even more*


----------



## blessed with boys (Nov 3, 2005)

Ummm your not supposed to skip a week?! I used the minipill for an entire year with ds #2 I skipped a week the whole time! Yikes! No surprise baby for us.......
I'm not on bc yet and my 3rd ds is 8 months old. No ppaf. I read that you'll most likely get a warning ppaf without ovulation first. Its kinda like a warning to start bc because you've begun ovulating again.
I think it would be a miracle if ou were pg already and are ebf. My ttyf book says its only a 2% chance you can get pg within the 1st 6 months if your ebf your baby.


----------

